# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Απορίες για ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία.

## music_1896

Έχω μερικές απορίες με την ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία και είπα να σας ρωτήσω.
Αυτό τον καιρό έχω ADSL με απλή τηλεφωνία απο τη NOVA.
Το κεντρικό καλώδιο τηλεφώνου έρχεται και κουμπώνει σε μία ρεγκλέτα και πάνω εκεί όλα τα καλώδια που έρχονται απο τα δωμάτια.

Συσκευές τηλεφώνου υπάρχουν στο σαλόνι, στο γραφείο και σε ένα υπνοδωμάτιο άσχετα αν υπάρχουν συνδεμένα στη ρεγκλέτα και άλλα υπνοδωμάτια.

 1)Σε περίπτωση που η τηλεφωνία αλλάξει σε ευρυζωνική θα μπορώ να έχω στους χώρους αυτούς σταθερό τηλέφωνο με κάποια ''ειδική'' σύνδεση της ρεγκλέτας με το router 
   χωρίς να αλλάξει κάτι ή θα πρέπει να συνδεθούν συσκευές μόνο πάνω στο router;

 2) Μπορώ τα καλώδια που έρχονται απο το σαλόνι και το γραφείο να τα συνδέσω στο Phone του router;

 3) Γίνεται να μπεί το router στο γραφείο και να γίνει η όλη συνδεσμολογία εκεί;

----------


## kioan

Ναι, αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις γίνεται. Θα χρειαστεί μια συνδεσμολογία σαν την παρακάτω:




Η συσκευή με 3 πόρτες που γράφει Line/Modem/Phone είναι DSL splitter.
Η συσκευή με 2 πόρτες που γράφει Line/Phone είναι DSL filter.
Η άλλη με τις 3 πόρτες που δεν γράφουν τίποτα είναι απλός τηλεφωνικός διακλαδωτήρας.

----------


## music_1896

Nα αναλύσω λίγο την εικόνα να δω αν το κατάλαβα σωστά.

Το κεντρικό καλώδιο θα συνδεθεί στο DSL Splitter. 
Απο την υποδοχή Modem του splitter θα πάει στο DSL του Modem.
Στην υποδοχή Phone του splitter θα συνδεθεί ο διακλαδωτήρας που το ένα καλώδια πάει στην υποδοχη Phone1 του modem και το άλλο στην τηλεφωνική συσκευή.
Στην έξοδο Phone2 του modem θα συνδέσω το καλώδιο που πάει στο γραφείο και στο γραφείο θα μπει DSL Filter και πάνω εκεί τηλεφωνική συσκευή.

Σωστά τα είπα; 

Αν στην έξοδο Phone του modem συνδέσω έναν διακλαδωτή όπως αυτόν θα δουλέψει ή δεν γίνεται λόγω ευρυζωνικής;

https://www.game-show.gr/shop/%cf%84...nRhZ3MiOiIifV0

----------


## FILMAN

Επειδή αυτή τη σύνδεση την έχω δει στην πράξη και μου φάνηκε πολύ περίεργη, με την ευκαιρία να ρωτήσω: Επιτρέπεται όντως να ρίξει κανείς την έξοδο PHONE του router επάνω στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή (έστω και μέσω φίλτρου);

----------


## kioan

> Σωστά τα είπα; 
> 
> Αν στην έξοδο Phone του modem συνδέσω έναν διακλαδωτή όπως αυτόν θα δουλέψει ή δεν γίνεται λόγω ευρυζωνικής;



Σωστά τα κατάλαβες.
Στην έξοδο Phone του router μπορείς να συνδέσεις διακλαδωτήρα με αναλογικές συσκευές. Αν είναι όμως να έχεις μόνο εκεί τηλεφωνικές συσκευές, το σχέδιο μπορεί να απλοποιηθεί.
Αλλά αυτό που είναι το πραγματικό όφελος της παραπάνω συνδεσμολογίας είναι πως μπορείς να αξιοποιήσεις και όλες τις άλλες τηλεφωνικές πρίζες του σπιτιού, συνδέοντας τηλεφωνική συσκευή μέσω filter (είναι αυτό που φαίνεται πάνω δεξιά στο σχέδιο που έβαλα).

Επίσης να έχεις στο μυαλό σου πως αν μπουν πάνω από 2 συσκευές, ανάλογα πάντα και με το πόσο καλό είναι το router του παρόχου (συνήθως δεν είναι), μπορεί να αρχίσεις να έχεις προβλήματα.






> Επιτρέπεται όντως να ρίξει κανείς την έξοδο PHONE του router επάνω στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή (έστω και μέσω φίλτρου);



Τώρα πια αυτή τη συνδεσμολογία την προτείνουν και οι ίδιοι οι πάροχοι, οπότε θεωρώ ότι και όσοι την είχαμε κάνει από πριν δεν θα πρέπει να νοιώθουμε τύψεις  :Rolleyes: 
Πέρα από την πλάκα, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάποιο πρόβλημα που θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει. Από την πλευρά των καφάο ο εξοπλισμός έχει φίλτρα.

----------

nestoras (04-03-20)

----------


## nestoras

Ειναι συνδεσμολογια την οποια προτείνει κι ο ΟΤΕ στα φυλλάδια σύνδεσης του ρούτερ.

Το φάσμα της φωνής βρίσκεται αρκετά πιο χαμηλά απο αυτό των δεδομένων οποτε δεν τίθεται θέμα προβλήματος όσον αφορα το κομμάτι επικοινωνίας.

Ενα μειονέκτημα κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι ότι ξαναεπιστρέφεις "plain voice" στη γραμμη και μπορούν να σε υποκλέψουν κι ας έχουμε 2020.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν ξέρω, η ιδέα τού να ρίξω μια έξοδο πάνω σε μια άλλη εντελώς διαφορετική, μου φαίνεται κάπως... Κάτι σαν να βάζεις μια μπαταρία 12V παράλληλα στην πρίζα των 230V ώστε και να παίρνεις 230V στο σημείο αυτό, αλλά και να στέλνεις 12V προς τα πίσω...
Τα φίλτρα που λες δεν ξέρω τί κάνουν με την τάση κουδουνισμού που θα βγάζει το router στην έξοδο PHONE (αν και δεν νομίζω να βγάζει τάσεις της τάξης αρκετών δεκάδων V)...

----------


## kioan

> Ενα μειονέκτημα κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι ότι ξαναεπιστρέφεις "plain voice" στη γραμμη και μπορούν να σε υποκλέψουν κι ας έχουμε 2020.



Αυτό είναι σωστό και ήταν και βασικός ενδοιασμός μου όταν χρειάστηκε να το κάνω. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις δυστυχώς είναι μονόδρομος αυτή η υλοποίηση αν δεν βοηθάει η υπάρχουσα καλωδίωση.
Θεωρητικά θα μπορούσε κάποιος να το διορθώσει αυτό εάν μπορούσε να τοποθετήσει στην κεντρική πρίζα του σπιτιού (εκεί που το καλώδιο ανεβαίνει από τον κατανεμητή του κτιρίου) ένα φίλτρο που να κόβει όλο το φάσμα φωνής. Κάποια VDSL splitters ίσως μπορούσαν να αξιοποιηθούν ως φίλτρα μιας και αποτελούνταν από ένα χαμηλοπερατό και ένα ηψιπερατό φίλτρο (αν και τα περισσότερα στην μία έξοδο περνάνε μόνο φάσμα φωνής και στην δεν κάνουν κανένα φιλτράρισμα)

----------


## mitsus78

> Ειναι συνδεσμολογια την οποια προτείνει κι ο ΟΤΕ στα φυλλάδια σύνδεσης του ρούτερ.
> 
> Το φάσμα της φωνής βρίσκεται αρκετά πιο χαμηλά απο αυτό των δεδομένων οποτε δεν τίθεται θέμα προβλήματος όσον αφορα το κομμάτι επικοινωνίας.
> 
> Ενα μειονέκτημα κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι ότι ξαναεπιστρέφεις "plain voice" στη γραμμη και μπορούν να σε υποκλέψουν κι ας έχουμε 2020.



Ο ΟΤΕ το προτείνει και αλλους δυο λόγους:Ι) Ειναι μεγάλος ο όγκος των πελατων που θα επρεπε να επισκεφτουνε για να κάνουνε επιστροφή σήματος με δευτερη καλωδίωση(κάτι που δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να το κάνουνε) ΙΙ) θα υπήρχε μεγάλη δυσαρέσκεια αν ενημερώνανε τους πελάτες να φέρουνε ηλεκτρολόγο να τους το κάνει.
Άλλα μειονεκτήματα της επιστροφής με splitter: ι)σε περίπτωση εξωτερικού βραχυκυκλώματος(στο δίκτυο), μπορεις να έχεις adsl/vdsl και να σου βγάζει εκτός την τηλεφωνία λόγω αυτου.
ιι)Αν χαλασει καποιο φιλτρο ή το σπλίτερ μπορει να σου δημιουργήσει αποσυνδέσεις ή λάθη στην γραμμή( με αποτέλεσμα πιο αργο browsing).
ιιι)το ίδιο ισχύει και για ελατωματική τηλ. συσκευή

----------


## nestoras

Αν και δε σχετίζεται άμεσα με το παρόν θέμα, κάτι που θα πρέπει να αποφευγουμε στα στα voip modem/router ειναι η σύνδεση συσκευών που τροφοδοτούνται απο τη γραμμη κι όχι απο δικό τους τροφοδοτικο.πιο συγκεκριμένα κάποια μοντέλα oxygen  που έδινε ο ΟΤΕ δε "σήκωναν" ούτε μια συσκευη.

----------


## finos

αν ειναι ρε παιδια να επιστρέφουμε το pots  στη γραμμή, χανετε οποια "ασφάλεια" υποτίθεται εχει η voip τεχνολογία  (εκτος αν μπει καποιο φιλτρο οπως αναφέρθηκε παραπανω )  τοτε γιατι να μη το δινει ο πάροχος απο το kv ?

----------


## vasilllis

τώρα πρόσεξα ότι σε αυτή την σύνδεση συστήνει να τοποθετηθεί φίλτρο.Τι νόημα έχει η φίλτραρισμενη γραμμή του router να φιλτράρετε πάλι σε κάθε συσκευή;

----------


## Ste7ios

Έχει αφού η τηλεφωνική συσκευή πέφτει επάνω στη γραμμή...

----------


## nestoras

> τώρα πρόσεξα ότι σε αυτή την σύνδεση συστήνει να τοποθετηθεί φίλτρο.Τι νόημα έχει η φίλτραρισμενη γραμμή του router να φιλτράρετε πάλι σε 
> σε κάθε συσκευή;



Για να μην "πνίγει" η συσκευή το υψίσυχνο σήμα dsl.

Με το καλώδιο 3Β ο ρουτερ επιστρεφει το σημα χαμηλης συχνοτητας στο δικτυο τηλεφωνου του σπιτιου. Οποτε στο 2Α συνηπαρχουν και τα δυο σηματα (φωνης και υψίσυχνο). Το φίλτρο 2Β κόβει το υψισυχνο για να μην παει στη συσκευη.

----------

vasilllis (25-04-20)

----------


## mikemtb

Αυτο που δείχνει το σχέδιο υλοποιείται στην περιπτωση που εχεις μονο ενα ζευγαρι διαθεσιμο η βαριεσαι να ψαξεις ολες τις πρίζες... 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

Ουσιαστικα σου δινει τη δυνατοτητα να εχεις τηλεφωνα σε ολο το σπιτι με τον παραδοσιακο τροπο και χωρις αλλαγες στην καλωδιακη εγκατασταση.

Αν πχ εχεις μονο μια ασυρματη συσκευη τη βαζεις απευθειας στο phone out του ρουτερ και τελος (δε χρειαζεται να χρησιμοποιησεις κανενα φιλτρο).

----------


## vasilllis

> Ουσιαστικα σου δινει τη δυνατοτητα να εχεις τηλεφωνα σε ολο το σπιτι με τον παραδοσιακο τροπο και χωρις αλλαγες στην καλωδιακη εγκατασταση.
> 
> Αν πχ εχεις μονο μια ασυρματη συσκευη τη βαζεις απευθειας στο phone out του ρουτερ και τελος (δε χρειαζεται να χρησιμοποιησεις κανενα φιλτρο).



την γνωρίζω την συνδεσμολογία αλλά όπου την έχω κάνει την κάνω χωρίς φίλτρα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## nestoras

> την γνωρίζω την συνδεσμολογία αλλά όπου την έχω κάνει την κάνω χωρίς φίλτρα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.



Ναι, πολύ πιθανόν να παίζει με σύγχρονες ψηφιακές συσκευές σωστά που έχουν μεγάλη "αντίσταση" εισόδου.

----------


## her

Σε εμένα μου έχει τύχει 2-3 φορές όταν γίνει μίξη του ίντερνετ και του τηλεφώνου να χάνετε το τηλέφωνο λόγο προβλήματος από καφαο μέχρι ΟΤΕ.

Δηλαδή εκεί που λειτουργούσαν κανονικά όλα με την συνδεσμολογία που περιγράφεται, ξαφνικά σταματά να υπάρχει τηλεφωνική γραμμή από οποιαδήποτε σημείο. Αν βάλεις τηλέφωνο στο ρούτερ απευθείας χωρίς επιστροφή τότε δουλεύει. Με το που κάνεις μίξη όμως το τηλεφωνικό σήμα χάνετε. Χωρίς πρόβλημα καλωδίωσης στο σπίτι.

Σε μία περίπτωση λυνόταν εύκολα το πρόβλημα γιατί τα καλώδια από τις άλλες πρίζες τα είχα στην πρώτη πρίζα (μπες βγες).
Σε άλλη περίπτωση όμως δεν ήταν έτσι η εσωτερική καλωδίωση αλλά παράλληλα, οπότε δεν μπορούσα να μην στείλω τηλεφωνικό σήμα πίσω στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## mitsus78

Αν χάνεται η τηλεφωνία, σε επιστροφή με σπλιτερ, συνήθως είναι από βραχυκύκλωμα στην γραμμή

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5A Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## her

Ναι από την γραμμή που έρχεται από τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## mitsus78

Συνήθως ναι, αλλά θα μπορούσε να δημιουργηθεί και από την εσωτερική καλωδίωση του πελατη

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5A Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

